

The Awful Truth About Jogging - rahulroy
https://medium.com/having-it-some/66b45bb2f2ca

======
stygiansonic
To greatly simplify things, I think there are basically two types of people:
Those who enjoy running, and those who don't. I am in the former group. (Now,
obviously, there is a spectrum between the two ends but that's besides the
point)

For me, and the runners I train with, it's not so much about the races but
rather the experience of running itself. When I run, I am in one of two
states: Either intense concentration (if it's a hard workout) or in a nice
flow where my mind wanders and is occupied by interesting thoughts. I don't
think I've ever had the cliched "Runner's High", but perhaps this is it. I
always end up feeling less stressed and more relaxed. So this is probably why
I run.

Those that don't enjoy running probably don't get this out of the act. It's
probably mind-numbingly boring, which is why many people are forced to listen
to music. The few times I've been injured and forced to use indoor cardiac
equipment (like an elliptical), I've experience this sort of boredom.

Now, as to why the author was not informed of such delicate topics and
"runners' trot", I can only chalk it up to runners not wanting to bore
"normal" people with details of their personal activities. I can tell you that
among runners, we're more than candid about such topics, and most runners can
remember fairly exacting details of races they've run. They probably choose
not to share such details with outsiders so that they don't bore or annoy them
to death with something they might not be interested in. (As the author
pointed out in the second paragraph - how they "hate people who are constantly
posting about running over on Facebook")

As for preventing it, nothing's foolproof. Know when you usually have to "go",
and structure you runs accordingly. Try to keep a log of what you've eaten and
draw inferences from that. Oh, and good luck - keep up the running - if it's
something you enjoy!

